# Cyp. reginae got too dry. Now what?



## CollinA (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. My Cypripedium reginae unfortunately dried out too much while I was away on vacation. I noticed there was some tipping and it was wilting a little bit, but it perked right back up after watering. Now, the growth is no longer standing upright and flops completely over. I dug down a bit and the corm looks healthy, and I could see some new eyes. Is it just going dormant early because of the drought period? The leaves are still green, though, so should I keep watering it as normal until the growth completely dies back? This is my first year growing Cyps, so this whole vernalizing bit is new anyway. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 17, 2017)

I would keep caring for it as the weather would be in its normal habitat. If roots got a little dry it might not handle any fertilizer at all so would be careful with that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome from NYC. Too early to be vernalizing. stake it!


----------



## CollinA (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I'll stake it up and keep caring for it as usual, then. Some of the top roots didn't do too well, but deeper in the media things look ok and the roots are firm.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 18, 2017)

Don't be surprised if there are further problems next year and the plant does not appear. Cyps really hate drying out at any time. I agree that the best thing is to keep watering it and stake the shoot and hope for the best,

Regards,
David


----------

